# Lästiger Wow Fehler



## Meerwolf (6. April 2009)

Also ich möchte gleich mal auf den punkt kommen.


Als ich heute mein WoW startete vielen mir einige sachen auf. Mein Interface war vollkommen weg. Es war wie wenn ich WoW neu installiert hätte. Also logte ich mich ein und ging mit meinem Todesritter online. Sofort vielen mir einige Sachen auf : Keine Channels mehr, Keine Gildeninfo mehr, Keine Whispers gesehen obwohl ich empfangen hatte und ich konnte nicht mehr in der Gilde schreiben oder whispern. Ich frage mich was ist das für ein Problem und wie kann ich es beheben? Oder gibt es Add ons dass ich wieder in meiner Gilde schreiben kann und mit anderen leuten whispern?


----------



## Greshnak (6. April 2009)

Meerwolf schrieb:


> Also ich möchte gleich mal auf den punkt kommen.
> 
> 
> Als ich heute mein WoW startete vielen mir einige sachen auf. Mein Interface war vollkommen weg. Es war wie wenn ich WoW neu installiert hätte. Also logte ich mich ein und ging mit meinem Todesritter online. Sofort vielen mir einige Sachen auf : Keine Channels mehr, Keine Gildeninfo mehr, Keine Whispers gesehen obwohl ich empfangen hatte und ich konnte nicht mehr in der Gilde schreiben oder whispern. Ich frage mich was ist das für ein Problem und wie kann ich es beheben? Oder gibt es Add ons dass ich wieder in meiner Gilde schreiben kann und mit anderen leuten whispern?



Gehört ins allgemeine Forum, oder es ist eine sehr schlechte RP Story


----------



## Meerwolf (6. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Gehört ins allgemeine Forum, oder es ist eine sehr schlechte RP Story




Ja sorry ich mache zum ersten mal so ein Forum eintrag wusste nicht richtig wo das hingehört da hier was mit Austausch stand dachte ich mir setz ichs mal am besten hier rein


----------



## Ghinx (20. April 2009)

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich beim Blizzard Kundendienst anrufen
Viel glück noch mit der sache


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. April 2009)

Alle addons deaktivieren, chat zurücksetzen nochmal versuchen^^


----------



## Manta (26. April 2009)

Meerwolf schrieb:


> Also ich möchte gleich mal auf den punkt kommen.
> 
> 
> Als ich heute mein WoW startete vielen mir einige sachen auf. Mein Interface war vollkommen weg. Es war wie wenn ich WoW neu installiert hätte. Also logte ich mich ein und ging mit meinem Todesritter online. Sofort vielen mir einige Sachen auf : Keine Channels mehr, Keine Gildeninfo mehr, Keine Whispers gesehen obwohl ich empfangen hatte und ich konnte nicht mehr in der Gilde schreiben oder whispern. Ich frage mich was ist das für ein Problem und wie kann ich es beheben? Oder gibt es Add ons dass ich wieder in meiner Gilde schreiben kann und mit anderen leuten whispern?




WTF, Cache und Interface Ordner von C:/Programme/world of warcraft/ entfernen und WoW starten.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ähm einfach mal die addons aktualisieren!? dafür gibts zur not sogar noch programme die dieses automatisch machen. blasc hier von buffed oder der curse client von curse-gaming....


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (10. Mai 2009)

Meerwolf schrieb:


> Ja sorry ich mache zum ersten mal so ein Forum eintrag wusste nicht richtig wo das hingehört da hier was mit Austausch stand dachte ich mir setz ichs mal am besten hier rein



Da sieht man mal, das man das gelesene auch verstehen sollte.
Was ist an "Forum für ROLLENSPIELER" nicht zu verstehen? -.-


----------

